# Major Sponsor: Direct-VIP



## AnaSCI

Welcome Direct-VIP to AnaSCI!

Click on their banner to be directed to their email for a list of products and services: [email protected]

***MAKE SURE to add to the poll once you have used their services. Also post about your experience but within the guidelines of the forum rules!*

_Please check the laws of your country before you order any of their products. The onus is on the buyer, and AnaSCI.org will not be responsible in any way if you break the laws of where you live._


----------

